# what Cordless Landline phone?



## Celt (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to have a landline for a number of reasons,  I have recently killed one of the handsets from my last set which were a BT Synergy 4500 their battery life has always been poor, i need two handsets and an answer machine.  I don't know where to look for reviews.

Help please urban?

thanks


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 1, 2012)

Most of them have normal AA rechargeables in the back, which of course you can replace.


----------



## Celt (Feb 1, 2012)

I have replaced the batteries and one handset still fails to charge, I suspect its been dropped - maybe once too often.  It looks to me as though panasonic are ok, but wonder what others have?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 1, 2012)

Binatone - my mum has had a few sets, both sets have lasted fookin ages.

ETA: She probably doesn't drop them very often.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2012)

Panasonic

Not impressed with BT at all


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 1, 2012)

Panasonic KX-TG8422EB Colour DECT Twin Phone With Answer Machine





Had them for a year now, do what they say on the tin. I like them because they have a range of nice cheesy ring tones. Mine are set to play Pachelbel's Canon in D Major.


----------



## mao (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.johnlewis.com/231233122/Product.aspx?source=63258


----------



## tombowler (Feb 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Binatone - my mum has had a few sets, both sets have lasted fookin ages.
> 
> ETA: She probably doesn't drop them very often.


I worked briefley in a major high street phone chains returns processing dept BIN a Tone were the ones we had the most of comming back as faulty i would not get one


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2012)

I *wish* there was a reasonably priced landline phone that let you block numbers. As for me, I'm about to smash up my BT Verve phone as its battery life is now down to minutes, even with replacement batteries.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 1, 2012)

tombowler said:


> I worked briefley in a major high street phone chains returns processing dept BIN a Tone were the ones we had the most of comming back as faulty i would not get one


You sure that's not because they are the two most popular brands?

If it's going to get dropped alot might I suggest:


----------



## tombowler (Feb 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You sure that's not because they are the two most popular brands?
> 
> If it's going to get dropped alot might I suggest:


they were giving them away free but the faliure rate was way above average, I did not rate thier stuff befor this tbh.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2012)

I've finally found a landline that can block spam calls:






£39.99. I think I might get it.
http://www.cordless-phones.uk.com/c...d=CNW4tvbhlq4CFecmtAod7m6MKQ#product-features#

Or the Siemens Gigaset C610A for a few quid more:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Siemens-Gig...6RPQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328992654&sr=8-1


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I've finally found a landline that can block spam calls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Do they block calls from call centres abroad?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do they block calls from call centres abroad?


If you want to, yes:


> The selective call blocking feature means that users are not disturbed by anonymous calls; those from suppressed or unknown numbers are no longer signaled acoustically, but are merely shown on the handset’s display.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2012)

editor said:


> If you want to, yes:


 
Sorry, would have read specs before but was just off to do something else and figured I'd forget about this thread 

Would love that function, but as the phones work perfectly fine, can't justify buying new ones, but if they ever fuck up, I shall revisit this thread


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm *plagued* by these spam calls. I get at least two a day, every day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm *plagued* by these spam calls. I get at least two a day, every day.


 
Probably more like one a day for me, but occasionally two a day


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm *plagued* by these spam calls. I get at least two a day, every day.


My internationally renowned company can remotely install special software on your phone that will prevent all future spam calls, all you need to do is call this premium rate number and listen to the 3 hour long message...


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump because I need a new landline phone and I need one today so I'm going to have to go to Staples or Currys or somewhere. They do all have built in answering machines don't they?

This one:





doesn't say it does in the description but the mother phone clearly has pause/play etc on it so what else could that be for?


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought a Wharfedale phone as I thought it might have good sound quality, like their speakers. Wrong, it's shit - can't hear anything, battery runs down quickly while you're making a call and cuts you off, not very easy to operate. Don't buy one.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've never had a decent cordless one - they all went wrong in the end and didn't last very long wither - so we've got an old fashioned phone now - which isn't cordless and works fine


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jun 14, 2012)

i have enjoyed owning a pair of second hand beocom 4 phones...they have no fancy features but they are just solid and seem to last for ages...sound is good too

got good service from these guys

http://www.lifestyle-av.co.uk/product_list.asp?sectionId=5


----------

